
Ask HN: Is there any reading material for Mach-O? - zatkin
I&#x27;m interested in learning more about Mach-O, and generally executable formats and am having difficulty finding more recent material on the subject besides looking at the Apple Developer website.
======
lcr
Have you checked out this list? :

[https://github.com/bx/machO-tools](https://github.com/bx/machO-tools)

~~~
zatkin
Thanks for the reply. Looks like all those resources are old and outdated
(over 3 years old on the 'newest' one)

------
ksherlock
The Mac OS X Internals book has a few pages on Mach-O and Fat Binaries. The
most recent material will always be the xnu source code.

